# Why does my S3 charge so slow?



## BrUhNiGGs

I have had my S3 for about 6 days now. Its a CLNR from Verizon (switched my Gnex for it) and I have a brand new battery with it. Im using the OEM cable from my Galaxy Nexus to charge my S3 and I connect to the wall outlet and charges very slow.
My Gnex with the same battery (2100 mah) charged much faster. Its been about 3 hours and my S3 hasnt charged all the way yet.


----------



## droid3r

The s3 OEM charger is a piece of crap.

VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

droid3r said:


> The s3 OEM charger is a piece of crap.
> 
> VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


What do you use? Im wondering if I were to buy a 2.0a charger but im not sure if the S3 supports 2 amps.


----------



## dadsterflip

I use the gnex charger and mine charges fine.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 "the best iPhone yet"


----------



## nhat

droid3r said:


> The s3 OEM charger is a piece of crap.
> 
> VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


Yeah, no. Not at all. My phone charges just fine with the OEM charger.


----------



## Jaxidian

BrUhNiGGs said:


> What do you use? Im wondering if I were to buy a 2.0a charger but im not sure if the S3 supports 2 amps.


Don't worry about 2A being too much. Electronic stuff regulates it to whatever the phone supports.

When I got my (TMo) GS3, I noticed how quickly it charged but I think I was using an old (GNex or TBolt) charger.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## masri1987

I use a Gnex and Tbolt charger, it took 3-4hours to charge it up but i really don't mind..


----------



## jbzcar

I also use my GNex charger for my S3. It looks better, lol. Mine charges plenty fast.


----------



## sageDieu

are you plugging it into the wall or a computer?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro

thats really weird considering with an OEM charger all 4200 mahs charge up in about an hour and a half...


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

sageDieu said:


> are you plugging it into the wall or a computer?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


I always charge it to the wall outlet. Could an extension cord be causing a difference? My Gnex always charged fast on that same outlet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu

BrUhNiGGs said:


> I always charge it to the wall outlet. Could an extension cord be causing a difference? My Gnex always charged fast on that same outlet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I doubt it, I was just checking because without fast charge it will charge really slow over USB connected to a computer.

You could have a bad cord, or outlet, or phone... try using a friend's charger like at work or something, or using your charger with a friend's phone, see if it is your equipment or not.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

jbzcar said:


> I also use my GNex charger for my S3. It looks better, lol. Mine charges plenty fast.


I personally thought they looked the same...??

Am I wrong? Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

MistaWolfe said:


> I personally thought they looked the same...??
> 
> Am I wrong? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If he has the international S3, it comes with this weird looking charger & adapter. It's pretty ugly.


----------



## nhat

MistaWolfe said:


> I personally thought they looked the same...??
> 
> Am I wrong? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I've got 2 d2vzws in the family and both have chargers that are different from the VZW Galaxy Nexus.


----------

